# Ebook - How to use the Flex 3401 for Show Car & Production Detailing



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to use the Flex 3401 for Show Car & Production Detailing*

The paperback book on the FLEX 3401 is now available as an *e-book* for fast easy download.

*Only $14.95*

Click this link to get your copy...

*How to use the Flex XC3401 VRG Dual Action Orbital Polisher*

















​


----------

